# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Looking for Medaka/Japanese killifish

## maximus

I am looking for Oryzias latipes, also known as Medaka and Japanese killifish or rice fish. Anybody know where to buy them?

----------


## Shi Xuan

I don't know if there's any Oryzias latipes around. The last time there were some, was somewhere back in 2004, I think. I don't have any O.latipes except for Oryzias cf. woworae.

----------


## lucasjiang

I saw Oryzias Latipes 'white' at Tropical Fish International at Pasir Ris today. A tankful of them there, i think estimated 30-40 fishes. If you are interested in the price, pm me.

----------


## Trichopsis

I saw both 'white' and 'black' _Oryzias latipes_ at Tropical Fish International yesterday.

----------


## maximus

Hi guys,
Thank you for the information. Will check them out soon. I have no idea how to get there so I will take a cab. Anybody have experience on how to get out of the place by taxi? I afraid cabs don't want to go to farms even with booking.

----------


## maximus

Thank you very much guys, went there yesterday and brought 15 Black Oryzias latipes. They resemble the wild Medaka in the Japan, except that size is a little bit bigger.
Calling a cab is not difficult at all. I will definitely go there again and explore other farms.

----------


## fhan

Aquarist chamber at upper serangon rd, 

just brought in high quality japanes medaka the var. miyuki.

very nice indeed.

cheers

----------


## marco

How much do they cost? Can they tolerate our climate?

----------


## fhan

Bro please check with bro alvin aquarist chamber directly for the price.

but good price for high grade medaka, 

i m keeping them in my room temperature, but slight lower, probably at 28C or less, cause i on the air con time to time.

should be easy to keep.

cheers

----------


## louissiaw

they don't have anymore. went there last week.

----------


## similus

Hi,
Just started a "Rice Fish" project 2020. Looking around for different variants.
Please let me know if you spot any at LFS.

Thanks!

----------

